# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Martesa me vajzën e axhës?

## iliria e para

Lus forumistat mos te ofendojne por te diskutojme kete çështje.
Ne radhe te pare pyes muslimanet se çka mendojne per kete deh ku i gjene hoxha keto burime?




> Nje pytje qe e ka ba i nderuari Osman63 ne lidhje se a eshte e lejume martesa me vajzen e agjes ju jeni pergjegj se po E UNE KERKOJ NGA JU QE TE ME SILLNI AJET KURANOR QE E LEJON NJE MARTES TE TILLE DHE JU LUTEM E PUBLIKONI PYTJEN SE QE SA HER JENI DUKE E FSHIR PYTJEN TIME NUK JENI DUKE E PUBLIKUAR E AS PERGJIGJUR





> Kështuqë nuk mbetet asnjë dyshim se martesa me vajzën e axhës është e lejuar, dhe nuk ka asnjë argument që e ndalon atë, dhe nuk ka asnjë prej dijetarëve që e ka ndaluar një martesë të tillë, dhe kjo është çështje e njohur në Islam, edhepse në vendet tona, dhe sipas traditës tonë, një gjë e tillë është absurde dhe e pamundshme, *por ne duhet që të ndërrojmë traditat duke u kapur për argumentet e Islamit, e jo të ndërrojmë vendimet e kësaj feje të pastër, duke u kapur për traditat tona.*
> 
> Allahu e di më së miri
> 
> 
> Ebu Hamza El-Albanij

----------


## Jackie

Ca pergjigje pret ti? Kushtetuta n'fakt duhet t'nxjerre nje ligj per kto t'smuret mendore qe bejne martesa te tilla. Sepse llogjika nuk te jep asnje arsyje pse te besh nje martese me gocen e xhajes. Gjakun tend.

----------


## gerrard73

Po Fatlum, ka shembuj sa te duash. Vllezrit Lleshi ne Londer, martuan femijet e tyre me njeri-tjetrin pasi ishin kshilluar tek nje imam arab. Kete e bene sepse vajza kishte arritur moshen 16 vjeç, dhe nga rreziku se mund te "degjenerohej" si vajzat angleze, vendosen t'a martonin. Pas 2 diteve martese, me djalin e xhaxhait, vellai(xhaxhai i vajzes) ja ktheu vajzen ne shtepi  vellait te tije(babait te vajzes dhe xhaxhait i djalit), sepse te nesermen e konsumimit te marteses, vajza nuk kishte qene puro, pra nuk kishte qene e virgjer. Kete fakt ata e kishin vertetuar nga çarçafet, sepse ata nuk ishin gjakosur gjate konsumimit te marteses.
Ky eshte nje fakt qe e dime te gjithe, sepse e kane publikuar autoritet angleze, dhe vllezerit Lleshi jane denuar me burg. 
Megjithate, per kete teme mund te pyetet Ximi Abedini, ai eshte ekspert ne materien islamike. Bile habitem qe nuk ka hyre ne kete teme.

----------


## iliria e para

O njerez!
Ky pohimi i hoxhes la pershtypje jashtezakonisht te keqe te une e jo vec te une. 
Une doja te di mendimin e ketyre muslimaneve te devotshem qe futen ne çdo teme dhe komentojne, por ketu si duket nuk po kan guxim te flasin!!!!
Doja ta ti mendimin e tyre dhe jo te ju tjereve per kete çeshtje?

1. A lejon feja martesen me vajzen e axhes?
2. A duhet te bejme si thot hoxha dhe te leme traditat tona dhe ti perqafojme ato arabe?

----------


## Linda-uk

Gjysherit dhe prinderit e mi gjithmone thonin e vazhdojne te na thone deri ne 7 breza nuk ben te martohesh, ca dreq eshte kjo, goca apo cuni i xhajes per mua eshte si moter e vella. Ptu jazek ju qofte me gjithe fene!! 
 Shqiptaret jane rrace e paster gjenetikisht, preferojme te ngelemi te tille.

----------


## bindi

Mendoj se ideja e hapjes ksaj teme nuk eshte fyerja e islamit apo ndaj ndonje feje tjeter,por
qellimi eshte qe ne shqiptaret te senzibilizohemi reth faktit qe incesti eshte i damshem per ne si komb,ndersa per kete çdo njeri qe ka pak mend ne koke dhe lezon eshte e vertetuar dhe shkencrishte, qe martesat e aferta mbrenda fisit sjellin pasoja gjenetike te cilat mund te shkoje gjer ne shymtimin e rraces...!Prandaj kujdes o shqiptare ,tregoni fmijve tuaj se kush jane fisi dhe farefisi juaj te pakten gjer ne shtate breza, me qellimin e mire qe rraca jone te ruhet e paster dhe shendoshe gjenetikisht....

----------


## biligoa

Këto tradita të këqija të cilat janë tek ne nuk kanë bazë në fenë islame dhe janë një ekstremitet i madh.

Tani do ti cekim se me cilat femra e kemi të ndaluar martesën, të marra nga libri Përshëndetja me dorë ndërmjet dy gjinive të ndryshme (Autor: Eroll Nesimi)

I- Femrat me të cilat është e ndaluar martesa përgjithmonë

Ato klasifikohen në tre grupe:

a) Femrat me të cilat martesa nuk lejohet për shkak të lidhjeve familjare

Ato janë shtatë. Allahu i Madhëruar që të gjitha i ka përmendur në fjalën e Tij: "U janë ndaluar juve (të martoheni me): nënat tuaja, bijat tuaja, motrat tuaja, hallat tuaja, tezet tuaja, vajzat e vëllait, vajzat e motrës". (En Nisa, 23).

1. Në fjalën e Allahut "nënat tuaja", përveç nënës janë për qëllim edhe gjyshet, qofshin nga ana e babait apo e nënës.

2. Vajzat: qofshin ato vajza të tij, vajzat e djemve apo vajzat e vajzave.

3. Motrat: qofshin nga babai dhe nëna apo vetëm nga babai ose vetëm nga nëna.

4. Hallat: në to bëjnë pjesë hallat e personit, hallat e babait të tij, hallat e gjyshërve të tij, hallat e nënës së tij si dhe hallat e gjysheve.

5. Tezet: duke u përfshirë në to tezet e personit, tezet e babait të tij, tezet e gjyshërve të tij, tezet e nënës së tij si dhe tezet e gjysheve.

6. Vajzat e vëllait: këtu përfshihen vajzat e vëllait nga babai dhe nëna, vajzat e vëllait vetëm nga babai, vajzat e vëllait vetëm nga nëna, vajzat e djemve dhe vajzat e tyre.

7. Vajzat e motrës: këtu përfshihen vajzat e motrës nga babai dhe nëna, vajzat e motrës vetëm nga babai, vajzat e motrës vetëm nga nëna, vajzat e djemve dhe vajzat e tyre.

----------


## Exha

Temë jo e qëlluar. Mendoj se nuk duhet biseduar e hapur debate për ato gjëra që sjellin konflikte mes njerëzve...mes religjioneve dhe këtu mes disa diskutuesve...
Te ne. mendoj në përgjithësi për shqiptarët, kjo ka qenë temë që nuk ia vlen të thuhet asnjë fjalë, sepse nuk ka raste, nuk ka lejime dhe mendoj edhe nuk duhet të ketë diçka që do të mund ta arsyetonte një veprim të tillë...Për ne ajo ka qenë e ndaluar dhe kështu duhet të jetë pa marrë parasysh zhvillimet e popujve të tjerë...
Ndoshta gaboj, por mendoj se kjo temë duhet mbyllur...
Ju përshëndes të gjithëve...

----------


## salihaj

iliria e para
Jam idhtar i çdo gjeje qe nuk e njoh ta mësoi, nëse ajo më përket mu, e sidomos në interes të kombit tim shqiptar. Ju i drejtoheni muslimanve dhe hoxhallarve! Vallë! A nuk kanë të drejtë qe njerëzit të profileve tjera  për të mirën e personalitetit të vet, apo çfarë është edhe më madhështore për hirë të kombit të vet të hulumtoi (eksploroi) çdo pore të civlizimit, pa marrë parasyesh çfarë lëmie i përket: fetare, apo shkencore, filozofike apo psikologjike, sociale apo materiale etj. Vetëm e vetëm për tu ngritë nga dituria, për të arritur instanca të larta, apo kulminante të kulturës, e për të mos jetuar në mes jetë siç është jeta e përditshme e shqiptarit të sotëm. 
Çfarë donë një njeri i civilizuar të dëgjoi më mirë se Ajetin e parë Kuran-or:  Ikra  qe do të thotë: Mëso, lexo! Sa më shumë të mësosh dhe lexosh do jesh më afër Zotit. Për të mos u lëshuar në iluzionet fetare apo filozofike, ky Ajet mua me pëlqen, por në bindjen time, shembull: 
Dy citate Kuran-ore me bëjnë qe të mendoi se Zoti  është Ligj Universal e ato janë: Sa më shumë qe të lexojsh aq më afër Zotit je! Dhe Aty ku je ti aty është edhe Zoti! Ja pra këto dy thënie sa i  afrohen ligjit të Universit (jo ligjit natyror e as ati njerëzor) aq ma afër ligjit je.  Jam shumë i bindur qe krijimi i universit ka ligjet e veta të përkryera. Njeriu është qenie e universit, andaj edhe frymëmarrja e njerit bëhet vetëm e vetëm përmes ligjit të përkryer të Universit. Atëherë; sa më shumë mëson dhe lexon je më afër njohurive të këtyre ligjeve. Me një fjalë askush në botën e gjallë nga njerëzit nuk i kanë eksploruar të gjitha këto ligje! Me një fjalë askush nga njerëzit nuk ka has dhe ndejtë me Zotin. Ashtu edhe thënia e dytë asoson në ligj. Sa më shumë mëson dhe lexon, aq më afër  je pran ligjit. Këto thënie jan të pa mohuara.
Andaj pse mos të trajtohet apo eksplorohet edhe qeshtja e martesës në mes djalit të axhës dhe vajzës së axhës!
*Jashtzakonisht me pëlqei biligoa* . Ju lutëm ashtu siç ka shkruar e nderuara biligoa, në mënyrë të sakt është cituar  Kapitulli (Sureja) dhe Ajetet Kuran-ore, për çfarë ma ka lehtësuar punën mua. E falënderoi! Sidomos kur e ka thënë edhe mendimin e vet siç është: *Nëse është berë me dashuri, asgje nuk është mëkat,*
Në Kuran askund nuk shkruan decidiv: qe ke drejt për tu martuar me gocën e xhait, *Por ashtu siç e ka cituar citatët e Kuranit biligoa! Ashtu edhe është. Me atë qe nuk mund të martohesh*! 
Është edhe një Ajet, për momentin nuk me kujtohet Sureja, por po e citoi: Zoti din, sheh dhe dëgjon!  Sipas meje ky Ajet aludon në transparencë. Do të thotë qe te njeriu i mençur nuk ka asgjë të pa ditur, andaj bota civilizuese shumë çfarë dinë, fare nuk ka nevojë qe kësaj bote ti qitet hi në sy me demagogjitë e të paditurve të çfar do feje, konfesioni, apo titulli fetar jan. 
Hoxhallaret shqiptar shumë me vështirësi apo edhe fare nuk e trajtojnë përmbajtjen e këtij Ajeti siç është martesa me të afërmit. Pse nuk e trajtonin? Pikrisht se nuk e njohin fare gjenetikën. Gjenetika është ajo njësi e shkencës biologjike qe trajton këto qeshtje.
Si çdo shkencë, ashtu edhe gjenetika si pjesë e pa ndarë e biologjisë nuk është e përkryer, por mjafton të sqaroi ca gjëra për nivelin e kurreshtarve me dije minimale. Për këtë materie mund të përdoret dhe thënia folozofike:  qe asgjë nuk është absolute, por absolute është se çdo gjë është relative! Ata të cilët nuk e njohin mirë materien gjenetike, si mund të thonin:  se martesa me të afërmit do bastardhonin pasardhësit, siç po ndodhë në Arabi apo turqi! Këto për mua, jan përralla të Tom Sojerit! Këto janë fjalë të kota. 
Zotëri të nderuar ata qe nuk e njohin gjenetikën, normalisht se pajtohen me mendimet e veta, por ata qe njohin gjenetikën ua kam dhënë rastin te hapim një hapësir për të shkembyer mendime rreth martesës me të afërm apo me të largët.  KURANI është i shkruar par 1400 vite, ne sot polemizojmë me at qe është ditur para 1400 vite, nuk jem ne gjendje të kemi diç autoktone shqiptare qe të dalim para botës së civilizuar përveç: Bujarisë, mikëpritjës dhe bukëdhënies. Këto jan për mua esenciale dhe qe krenohem qe jam shqiptar. 
Incesti (fjalë latine vet tregon se kjo fjalë nuk është shqiptare), dhunën, kriminaltietin, keqpërdorimet e ndryshme,komplet jan të importuara. Merreni fjalorin dhe do gjeni për çdo njerën fjalë nga është importuar. 
Një shembull: Nuk mund të martohesh me gocën e tezës! Pse? Sepse tezëja është motra e nënës. Aty janë gjasat më të mëdha qe grupi i gjakut është i njejtë me atë të nënës apo mesës, atëherë mund të konfrontohen gjenët dhe fëmija të dal  jo normal. Gruaja e agjës mund të jetë afrikane, ku askund nuk mund ti përkas gjaku i fëmijës sajë me gjakun e djalit të axhës. Nga kjo rrjedh se mund të martohet! 
Këtu tani vie në konsideratë fjala e biligoa Nëse është bërë me dashuri, asgjë nuk është mekat! Kjo edhe më tutje me asoson në një tregim në 1001 NET, kur: Goca e axhës tretë tërë jetën, pasurin dhe shëndetin për djalin e axhës, ndërsa ai lëshohet në aventura  me goca tjera dhe më në fund e dënon Zoti" në mënyrë më të vrazhdë. 
Gajku i pastër i shqiptarit nuk pastrohet me zezake, serbe, italiane etj, por gjaku i shqiptarit, pastrohet dhe pasurohet kur ai martohet me grua shqiptare, të fisit dhe familjes fisnike të shëndetshme etj, përveç mos të martohet nga gjaku qe gjenetikisht sjellë pasoja të dëmshme.
Ligj gjenetik është; qe gjenerata e parë gjithmonë është më e shëndoshë dhe më fisnike. Nëse bëhen martesat e përziera, jo në gjneratën e dytë por në atë të tretën vjen deri të ndarja e gjeneve dhe mund të lindin fëmija me të meta dhe shëndet të ligë.* Ju përshëndes* dhe shumë respekt çdo njenit qe në mënyrë argumentuese dhe më plastike ta hapim një temë, jo për të mësuar aq shum sa qe kombit tonë aq fisnik të ja kthjellim horizontin e njohurisë për të jetuar në qartësi sa më të madhe në këtë botë.

----------


## Anesti_55

[QUOTE=salihaj;2930724]iliria e para
Jam idhtar i çdo gjeje qe nuk e njoh ta mësoi, nëse ajo më përket mu, e sidomos në interes të kombit tim shqiptar. Ju i drejtoheni muslimanve dhe hoxhallarve! Vallë! A nuk kanë të drejtë qe njerëzit të profileve tjera  për të mirën e personalitetit të vet, apo çfarë është edhe më madhështore për hirë të kombit të vet të hulumtoi (eksploroi) çdo pore të civlizimit, pa marrë parasyesh çfarë lëmie i përket: fetare, apo shkencore, filozofike apo psikologjike, sociale apo materiale etj. QUOTE]
Po jo mer lali se shqiptaret e dine gjenetiken, por jane te tjere faktore qe i detyrojne te bejen te keunderten.Shkencerish shqiptaret e ndjejne se ke edukim shpirteror duhet te perqafojne , por ja qe bejne si "fati" ja ka sjelle.Ky eshte fati im thote djali i botes ,qe tja mallos kusherires.Keshtu bene te paret e mi, keshtu do te bej dhe une.A nuk sillesh dhe ti me te njetin standart ne ceshtjen e edukimit shpirterore, te ferexhese, te dhunes ne familje, te dhunes ndaj gruas,etjetj.?

----------


## Jamarber

Mendoj se shumica e myslimaneve shqiptare jan absolutisht kundra.Kam shum shoke e miqe te mite mysliman  , si nga shqiperia edhe nga kosova e qameria,kam biseduare keto dite dhe absolutishte e urrejne veq te menduarit me u martu me kushriren e pare.
Une i pyese ata qe e publikojn si normale martesen me kusherinen e pare:
A mendoni  se askush nok ju don e ban mik famile ni qe martohet me kusheriren.
se tradita shqiptare e perbuze ni gja te tille.
Po femra e qyteteruare myslimane e pranon ni gja te tille
A ka burre qe ju beson ju motren kushrinen kunaten etj 
-Tash kthehem e mendoj me vete,kjo aste arsya qe ju i myllni ne shpi e mbuloni me qarçafe femrat e i trajtoni ato si skllever .
Une mendoj ndryshe qe jo vetem kurani pore edhe bibla dohet te ndryshojne dicka per mire,ato ligje qe bien nesh me qyteterimin e jeten normale te sotme,menyren e predikimit.sepse nuk mund te dalesh te predikosh sote nilloj si para nje mije vjetesh se je perpara qenjeve njerezore mijera here me te zhvilluara.
Do me vije turpe nga vetja po ti shikojne femite e mije keto shkrime..
Sepse une meqe jetoj ne mergim me familjen ju flase çdo dite te jene sama te afert me gjakun e tyne,pore edhe me çdo shqiptare qe takojne e nihen.
Ju them se zakonen tradita e historia e kombit tone jan me te miraj,ju them se rraca jone eshte rrace arjane e rrace e kulluare,ju them se kemi heroj e figura komrtare qe i ksa ngrite ne piedestal bota si GJERGJ KASTRIOTIN E NANE TEREZEN
-Po ata mua qa do me thonin po ti lexonin keto shkrime....

----------


## salihaj

Mendova se me këtë temë kam hasë në forumist siç ishte biligo qe ka dëshirë të kthjellë teren për të mirën e kombit. Për at i hyra punës për të jap mendimin dhe kontributin tim e jo të përqaj interesin kombëtar e aq më pak forumist e këtij forumi. 
Një gjë është më së e vërtetë! Çdo njeri qe ka dëshirë të përqai një grup njerëz, shoqëri e tutje hapë këto pyetje siç janë:  *cila është më e vjetër, pula apo vezta!  njeriu a është krijuar nga dheu, apo majmuni!,* pyetje qe fare nuk ka depërtuar as feja e as shkenca, bile deri në ditën e sotit. 
Ndërsa rasti konkret pyetja: *martesa me vajzën e axhës! * Këso dukuri hasë shumë rrallë në kombin shqiptar, pikërisht për shkaqe të edukatës  son kombëtare. Përgëzoi! 
Dukuri më të shpeshta dhe shumë tragjike ishin ato qe botoheshin në shtypin shqiptar;  kur babai e ka dhunuar vajzën e vet kaq e kaq kohë, dhe shumë dukuri të tilla icestoide. Historia ka treguar se Kompleksi i Edipit është burimi kryesor i shkencës së psikanalizës së Sigmund Frojdit, kur nëna krijon mardhënie seksuale me djalin e vet Edipin, këso raste konkrete ka pasur edhe në Kosovë besoi edhe gjetiu. 
Por sa me duket mua disa idhtar për ta destabilizuar ekuilibrin e mirë ndërfetar marrin shembuj qe shumë pak i kontribonin qeshtjës kombëtare. 
Unë nuk jetoi jasht Atdheut se e dua Atdheun! I takoi brezit të tetë të familjës sime qe nuk ja kemi nda pushkën serbit edhe çdo luftë e kemi përfunduar me pushkë në dorë. Për atë jam krenar dhe uroi çdo shqiptar qe sëpaku një kokërr grur të ja shton kombit të vet.

----------


## sheki51

O njerez ,kjo puna e maretes eshte rregulluar qe moti, por ja qe disa njerez qe nuk dine dhe flasin vetema te qe kane ndegjuar, e asesi ate qe kane mesuar pa nje pa dy ia futin nja dy rreshta shkrimi duke u munduar te tregoje patriotizem e ne fakt tregon injornacen e vete, po hajdeni humbuni nga ketu e shkoni e meruni me pune patriotike andej nga mitrovica e kosoves

----------


## sheki51

> Mendoj se shumica e myslimaneve shqiptare jan absolutisht kundra.Kam shum shoke e miqe te mite mysliman  , si nga shqiperia edhe nga kosova e qameria,kam biseduare keto dite dhe absolutishte e urrejne veq te menduarit me u martu me kushriren e pare.
> Une i pyese ata qe e publikojn si normale martesen me kusherinen e pare:
> A mendoni  se askush nok ju don e ban mik famile ni qe martohet me kusheriren.
> se tradita shqiptare e perbuze ni gja te tille.
> Po femra e qyteteruare myslimane e pranon ni gja te tille
> A ka burre qe ju beson ju motren kushrinen kunaten etj 
> -Tash kthehem e mendoj me vete,kjo aste arsya qe ju i myllni ne shpi e mbuloni me qarçafe femrat e i trajtoni ato si skllever .
> Une mendoj ndryshe qe jo vetem kurani pore edhe bibla dohet te ndryshojne dicka per mire,ato ligje qe bien nesh me qyteterimin e jeten normale te sotme,menyren e predikimit.sepse nuk mund te dalesh te predikosh sote nilloj si para nje mije vjetesh se je perpara qenjeve njerezore mijera here me te zhvilluara.
> Do me vije turpe nga vetja po ti shikojne femite e mije keto shkrime..
> ...


ti shoki flet me emocione , e di sa kollaj eshte te vozitish aeroplan ne forum , te te kthej pergjigje se kam nder mend sepse je i vonuar dikund rreth 40 vjete me kete punen e marteses ne islam, une me mire te preferoj te lexosh ndonje liber se sa te bisedosh me njerez musliman qe nuk kane aspak njohuri mbi islamin, eshte e njejte sikur te pyesish cobanin per futbollin dhe ti menjehere te shkruasdh ketu se kam biseduar me ca coban edha ata nuk pajtoheshin me strategjine e MURINJOS  sepse nuk e ben mire ekipin heheheheh  

ato figura kombetare siq njane gjergj kastrioti dhe tereza hic aspak nuk kane lidhje me figura kombetare jane ca persona histroik qe dikush sot i mbush xhepat ne emrin e tyre

----------


## jarigas

> ti shoki flet me emocione , e di sa kollaj eshte te vozitish aeroplan ne forum ..............
> 
> ato figura kombetare siq njane gjergj kastrioti dhe tereza hic aspak nuk kane lidhje me figura kombetare jane ca persona histroik qe dikush sot i mbush xhepat ne emrin e tyre


O çoban!!!
Po shko ere shiko dhite, se aeroplanin ka kush e piloton....e shko e krenohu me ç'harap te duash ti, por jo ne Forumin Shqiptar!!! :i terbuar:

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Martesa me vajzën e axhës?


Shkenca ka vertetuar se martesat brenda gjakut nxjerrin femije budallenj.
Te kete valle budallenj ne kete forum?
Jo jo,nuk ma do mendja!Aq me pak antaret qe diskutojne neper temat religjioze te cilet per hir te se vertetes,rrezatojne kulture dhe zgjuarsi...

----------


## kleadoni

E ku jane gjithe ato postime qe ishin bere ne kte teme, perfshire edhe postimi im qe ishte teresisht brenda temes dhe pa kurrfare sharje apo ofendim???

----------


## s0ni

> E ku jane gjithe ato postime qe ishin bere ne kte teme, perfshire edhe postimi im qe ishte teresisht brenda temes dhe pa kurrfare sharje apo ofendim???



I futen fshesen qe te gjithave, nuk e di pse nuk menduan te heqin te gjithe temen.


Per moderatoret, une vetem hoxhen shajta qe eshte per te share, po kjo lejohet? Sepse kam deshire ta bej serisht.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Shume postime perfshi dhe nje mendim timin jane fshire dhe besoj me te drejte pasi eshte nje ceshtje ashtu sic thote dhe hapsi i temes(qe e urrej ne kulm por qe ketu nuk ka asgje personale ne teme) pa ofendime per te mesuar te gjithe raportin e opinionit shqiptar te forumit me ate islamik te huaj ne menyre qe te dallojme thellesine e rrenjeve te kultures arabe ne shoqerine tone(nje aspekt ky) Pra Mos t'i prishim temat se jane pune e te gjitheve.

Mendimi im per temen.
Pavaresisht lejohet apo jo me kanunin islam nje xhest i tille *SHQIPTARET NUK E PRANOJNE KETE LLOJ MARTESE DERI NE 7 BREZA* THOSHIN PLEQTE, NUK ME KUJTOHET NDONJE SPJEGIM SPECIFIK NE FAKT, por qe shume pak komunitete e bejne kete gje ne Shqiperi dhe ata jane te besimit islam ose gabelet.

----------


## Sovrani

Mbylleni temen mos i fshini mendimet tona, seshte e drejte.

----------

